# Weekend build Firehouse



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

http://i709.photobucket.com/albums/ww95/Alan412/GnT Railroad/DSC02987.jpg?t=1283999067



http://i709.photobucket.com/albums/...?t=1299067


Spent my three day weekend building a new Fire Station for my GnTrailroad the paint is still not as dry as I like and it is raining so no pictures outside yet!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

You built that in a weekend? Nice Job, looks great. 

Chris


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice looking firestation. All it needs is a little red firecrane in front and a cat as mascotte ;-) 
The ornament on top of the tower is a nice find. Is there going to be a bell in the tower or is the tower for drying the hoses?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

That's cute as a bug! 

I bet it will look great on the layout. 

John


----------



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

http:=
" target="_blank">


Here is a picture of the Firehouse in the town. Next is a corner General Store to build


----------



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

Chris, 

Yes built it on the three day weekend! It will be a bell tower picked up a bell from Hobby Lobby tonight but the bell needs a base built think wire will work.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great picture. That's becoming a nice little town! Looking forward to see the bell installed.


----------

